# AquaBid down?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Man, had auction was looking at winning tonite, down again, time for them to get a new server or what?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup, it's down. I'm trying to find some gold apple snails :-(


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

it's back up now :-D


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Uh huh after my auction thing ended grrr it was on purpose! i swear lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

murphy's law right?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol heck yea


----------

